
Asana’s Rise to a $900M Valuation - smalter
https://producthabits.com/asanas-rise-900-million-valuation/
======
sudhirj
I actually thought they were dead in slack’s wake. Ironically, I think asanas
model is a better way for a team to collaborate than slack. With asana or
other systems, the focus is on an issue or checklist or Story or some other
piece of work.

With slack, it’s just rambling, ad hoc discussions, arguments without vocal /
body language context, random thread hijacking and hardly any way to
consolidate information.

~~~
jbob2000
What?? Slack and Asana are completely different products. Once is for
chatting, the other for project management.

~~~
jorts
Perhaps it's because they both want to "kill email"? To me they definitely
feel like products in separate categories.

------
thepratt
Have always had problems with asana. It was always to limited for _my_ use-
case (as a developer), and how other teams I've worked with did use it was
awful. asana lacks granularity, or anything meaningful in terms of enforceable
process. To me, asana is a glorified to-do list, not a project management
tool. Their reliability was awful as well, having project-based outages for
~10 mins, multiple times a day wasn't leaving a good taste in my mouth.

~~~
schuellerpa
You can try out [https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com). Zenkit might fit
more to your needs. More data views and way more flexible than Asana.

~~~
thepratt
Cheers, will have to investigate.

------
jcsnv
Glad to see Asana isn't going anywhere. I'm a power user for my personal TODOs
and would hate having to move it to another platform.

------
tombrm
Glad to hear that Asana is doing well financially. It is at the center of my
GTD-ish productivity setup since Microsoft decided to shut down Wunderlist.
Really don't want to move all my stuff again...

